# Tweet button greyed out?



## Chefval (7 mo ago)

Why is the tweet button grayed out so unable to send a tweet. I can compose and write a tweet it just can’t send since the button is grayed out. I have uninstalled and reinstalled Twitter. Didn’t help. Keep it simple as my technical knowledge is that of a first grader… Thanks much. Note using iPhone 13,

note. Is it possible that another twitter user ie Ikea Could block sending? I just posted a mean tweet for a third day about ikeas crappy customer service.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes, Ikea may have blocked your account from tweeting them. If you can post a tweet to other users then this is most likely the cause.


----------



## Chefval (7 mo ago)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Yes, Ikea may have blocked your account from tweeting them. If you can post a tweet to other users then this is most likely the cause.


I can't tweet or reply on anything. The only odd thing is I just got a new follow and when I followed this person back I could tweet him.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Is the problem purely when tweeting companies or does this happen with every tweet (apart from the new follow)?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Have you tried posting via the web interface? If yes & it still doesn’t work then the problem is on Twitter’s end so you may need to contact their support.


----------



## Chefval (7 mo ago)

Chefval said:


> I can't tweet or reply on anything. The only odd thing is I just got a new follow and when I followed this person back I could tweet him.


I can't reply or start a new tweet to anyone


Goddess-Bastet said:


> Have you tried posting via the web interface? If yes & it still doesn't work then the problem is on Twitter's end so you may need to contact their support.


Sorry for the delay yes I am now on my laptop and can tweet and reply perfectly fine. Still can't on my iPhone. I don't know how to fix this or why… Very annoying


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Is the app up to date?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

The button will be greyed out until you type something, I take it the problem remains after typing out your reply?


----------



## Chefval (7 mo ago)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Is the app up to date?


Yes I even deleted it and uploaded again today


----------



## Chefval (7 mo ago)

It’s a miracle- now it’s working. Thank you 🥰


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Glad to hear the problem has been resolved.
You’re welcome.


----------

